# Problema con ATI y aceleración

## Latinvs

Buenas, queridos foristas (y foristos, que diría cierta ministra de mi país, XD ).

Ando a patadas con un portátil de hace unos 5 años al que no consigo hacer funcionar la aceleración 3D. El ordenador es un Fujitsu-Siemens Amilo 1655G con una gráfica ATI Mobility Radeon Xpress 200.

Lo cierto es que desde que he instalado Gentoo en esta máquina no tengo aceleración 3D (antes funcionaba con Debian y sí tenía aceleración), pero como la propietaria del aparato no parece darle mucha importancia lo cierto es que he pasado del tema bastante. Hoy me he puesto a ver si de una vez lo solucionaba pero he de admitir mi derrota y consultar con las sabias mentes informáticas que habitan este foro,  :Wink: .

En fin, al lío:

El ordenador tiene instalado 

x11-base/xorg-drivers 1.7

x11-base/xorg-server 1.7.7-r1

x11-drivers/xf86-video-ati 6.13.0

media-libs/mesa 7.8.2

x11-apps/mesa-progs 7.7

Todo actualizado, la ultima sincronización de mi Portage es de hace unas 6 o 7  horas.

eselect opengl list dice que:

```

Available OpenGL implementations:

  [1]   xorg-x11 *

```

No sé si debo mirar si tengo instalado algo más.

El núcleo está tal que así en l oque toca a este asunto (casi todo esto lo he sacado de la media tarde que llevo leyendo lo que encuentro por la red; no sé si hay algo más que debería mirar):

```

zgrep DRM  /proc/config.gz

CONFIG_DRM=y

CONFIG_DRM_KMS_HELPER=y

CONFIG_DRM_TTM=y

# CONFIG_DRM_TDFX is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_R128 is not set

CONFIG_DRM_RADEON=y

CONFIG_DRM_RADEON_KMS=y

# CONFIG_DRM_MGA is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_VIA is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_SAVAGE is not set

```

```

zgrep RADEON  /proc/config.gz

CONFIG_DRM_RADEON=y

CONFIG_DRM_RADEON_KMS=y

CONFIG_FB_RADEON=y

CONFIG_FB_RADEON_I2C=y

CONFIG_FB_RADEON_BACKLIGHT=y

# CONFIG_FB_RADEON_DEBUG is not set

```

Parece que todo se carga correctamente al inicio

```

dmesg | grep -e "drm"

[    2.120588] [drm] Initialized drm 1.1.0 20060810

[    2.121590] [drm] radeon defaulting to kernel modesetting.

[    2.122588] [drm] radeon kernel modesetting enabled.

```

```

dmesg | grep -e "radeon"

[    0.762464] radeonfb 0000:01:05.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

[    0.763818] radeonfb: Retrieved PLL infos from BIOS

[    0.763824] radeonfb: Reference=14.32 MHz (RefDiv=6) Memory=300.00 Mhz, System=200.00 MHz

[    0.763833] radeonfb: PLL min 20000 max 40000

[    1.725014] radeonfb: Monitor 1 type LCD found

[    1.725020] radeonfb: Monitor 2 type no found

[    1.725025] radeonfb: panel ID string: SEC                     

[    1.725031] radeonfb: detected LVDS panel size from BIOS: 1280x800

[    1.725036] radeondb: BIOS provided dividers will be used

[    1.785137] radeonfb (0000:01:05.0): ATI Radeon 5975 "Yu"

[    2.121590] [drm] radeon defaulting to kernel modesetting.

[    2.122588] [drm] radeon kernel modesetting enabled.

```

En Xorg.0.log parece que los módulos para "dri" también se cargan bien:

```

(II) LoadModule: "dri2"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions/libdri2.so

(II) Module dri2: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.7.7, module version = 1.1.0

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0

(II) Loading extension DRI2

(II) LoadModule: "dri"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions/libdri.so

(II) Module dri: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.7.7, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DRI

```

Pero tanto con xorg.conf como sin él Xorg.0.log informa del mismo error:

```

(EE) RADEON(0): [dri] RADEONDRIGetVersion failed to open the DRM

```

lo que inmediatamente después provoca que de deshabilite la representación directa, así que de nada sirve que todo se haya cargado bien si luego se deshabilita.

```

[dri] Disabling DRI.

```

glxinfo dice que sí ha representación directa:

```

glxinfo |grep rendering

direct rendering: Yes

```

pero por software

```

glxinfo | grep -i renderer

OpenGL renderer string: Software Rasterizer

```

Sin el archivo xorg.conf hay una diferencia: que además se informa da otro error, auqnue no parece importante y no me preocupa, pero bueno, yo, por si acaso doy todos los datos que pueda:

```

(II) LoadModule: "fbdev"

(WW) Warning, couldn't open module fbdev

(II) UnloadModule: "fbdev"

(EE) Failed to load module "fbdev" (module does not exist, 0)

```

El framebuffer este no creo que tenga que ver; el problema parece venir de ese

```
RADEONDRIGetVersion failed to open the DRM 
```

, no? ¿Algún problema con la versión del módulo dri, del controlador Radeon, de DRM, la madre que los parió a los tres?

Estoy ya "mareao" con esto y no sé dónde agarrarme, :-s

Gracias y saludos

----------

## papu

yo no puedo ayudarte en eso ya que uso los drivers oficiales, aunque teoricamente estos deverian funcionar mejor, de todas formas s pronto saldra nueva version de los xf86-video-ati ya que ATI-AMD ha liberado mas información. 

Que yo sepa con estos drivers por ahora no hay soporte 3d , pero por lo que te comentado anteriormente ponto lo habrá.

Que kernel usas? van mejorando soporte a ese nivel también, si te va bien asi de momento el ordenador espera que pronto se actualizarán los xf86 y mejorará el soporte en kernel.

saludos, adéu.

----------

## Latinvs

Los controladores oficiales hace tiempo que dejaron esta tarjeta de lado, :-/, si no, estaría contigo, me habría ido a por los oficiales y no me habría roto más la cabeza.

El caso es que como digo todo lo necesario para la aceleración 3D parece que sí está en los controladores libres, pero por ese error al abrir el "DRM" se deshabilita. Con versiones anteriores del controlador y en otras distros sí que funcionaba, por eso creo que quizá es algún fallo en mi configuración, no sé. Se me olvidaba: el kernel es el 2.6.34.

En fin, gracias de todas formas; y si nadie sabe darme una respuesta a ver si los nuevos controladores esos de los que hablas lo solucionan.

P.D: ¿Hay lagún fallo con el foro? Tengo que repetir dos y tres veces la edición de mis mensajes para que aparezcan los cambios.

----------

## gringo

no tengo ni idea de si hay soporte para la aceleración por hardware para esa tarjeta en concreto, habría que asegurarse antes de continuar. 

Si es una r600 creo que si está disponible pero tienes que usar los ebuilds del x11 overlay si mal no recuerdo, las versiones que están en el árbol oficial dudo que tenga soporte para esto. Además para algunos modelos ( no sé si es tu caso) hay que instalar un firmware para que funcione.

La único que veo raro es que tienes habilitado KMS y CONFIG_FB_RADEON y hasta donde yo sé eso no te debería ni dejar hacerlo, ya que KMS tiene su propio dispositivo FB. 

suerte y saluetes

----------

## Latinvs

 *gringo wrote:*   

> no tengo ni idea de si hay soporte para la aceleración por hardware para esa tarjeta en concreto, habría que asegurarse antes de continuar. 
> 
> Si es una r600 creo que si está disponible pero tienes que usar los ebuilds del x11 overlay si mal no recuerdo, las versiones que están en el árbol oficial dudo que tenga soporte para esto. Además para algunos modelos ( no sé si es tu caso) hay que instalar un firmware para que funcione.

 

La tarjeta esta tiene una GPU R300. Lo de si puede que hayan retirado el soporte en las últimas versiones del controlador, pues no sé, pero está bien que lo indiques, por lo menos ya sé por dódne puedo seguir investigando, cuando tenga más tiempo y ganas, jeje.

 *Quote:*   

> La único que veo raro es que tienes habilitado KMS y CONFIG_FB_RADEON y hasta donde yo sé eso no te debería ni dejar hacerlo, ya que KMS tiene su propio dispositivo FB. 
> 
> 

 

Probaré a recompilar sin CONFIG_FB_RADEON, auqnue del KMS no debería tener que ver con la aceleración, no?

----------

## gringo

 *Quote:*   

> La tarjeta esta tiene una GPU R300

 

si es una r300 queda descartado que sea falta de soporte, mi powerbook tiene una radeon 9600 ( tb. una r300) y tengo aceleración por hardware y KMS funcionando sin problemas.

 *Quote:*   

> Probaré a recompilar sin CONFIG_FB_RADEON, auqnue del KMS no debería tener que ver con la aceleración, no?

 

KMS realmente depende de la aceleración por hardware (hasta donde sé) y no se hasta que punto influye tener habilitado otro dispositivo framebuffer en el kernel, de ahi que lo comente. Me resulta raro que incluso te haya dejado compilar el kernel, tengo entendido que si se habilita KMS automáticamente deshabilita cualquier dispositivo framebuffer no acelerado ... KMS te funciona ?

saluetes

----------

## papu

http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=amd_evergreen_3d&num=1

aquí hablan de mejor soporte para nuevas tarjetas por liberación de más codigo por parte de ati a parte de meter mejor soporte

en kernels posteiores. Y luego esta el gallium3d ese que no se que tiene de diferente, un poco lioso el tema.

Como bien dice gringo algo debes tener mal puesto siendo tarjeta "antigua" tiene que tener buen soporte, a ver si encuentras la solución  :Smile: 

saludos, adéu.

----------

## Latinvs

 *gringo wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   La tarjeta esta tiene una GPU R300 
> 
> si es una r300 queda descartado que sea falta de soporte, mi powerbook tiene una radeon 9600 ( tb. una r300) y tengo aceleración por hardware y KMS funcionando sin problemas.
> 
> 

 

Bueno, por entonces "aún hay esperanza", jeje.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> KMS realmente depende de la aceleración por hardware (hasta donde sé) y no se hasta que punto influye tener habilitado otro dispositivo framebuffer en el kernel, de ahi que lo comente. Me resulta raro que incluso te haya dejado compilar el kernel, tengo entendido que si se habilita KMS automáticamente deshabilita cualquier dispositivo framebuffer no acelerado ... KMS te funciona ?
> 
> 

 

Pues sí que estaba yo enterado... :-/

Sí, KMS me funciona; mi resolución en consola [/quote]es la nativa del ordenador y el cambio entre cosola y escritorio, no voy a decir que sea para tirar "cobetes", pero es más fluido que antes.

----------

## edgar_uriel84

Yo tuve una laptop que tenia esa tarjeta, luego me la cambiaron (por garantía) por una un poco más actual, realmente el xorg.conf era el mismo para ambas, dejo el link abajo y te digo que el driver radeon debe funcionarte sin problemas y mucho mejor el oficial de ati.

Ahora estoy luchando con una radeon hd 4200 y si lo veo muy complicado, suerte la tuya que tu tarjeta es bien soportada por los drivers libres.

http://www.genomorro.webcindario.com/gentoo/xorg.conf

----------

## Eurt

Tuve ese problema en mi compaq presario M2000 con esa misma gráfica. La solución fue deshabilitar "Enable modesetting on radeon by default..."

Según la información del kernel, es un driver nuevo, y forma parte del DRM por razones de compatibilidad solamente.

```
DRM_RADEON_KMS [=n]
```

Por supuesto hay que activar ATI Radeon dentro de la sección DRM:

```
DRM_RADEON [=y]
```

Espero que te sirva.

Saludos.

----------

